# How do you keep stuff in the jersey pockets?



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

I do have a saddle bag but the squeaking of it moving side to side drives me nuts. Every time I stuff it into my jersey pockets, even on my tight fitting jerseys, things sliding around and makes me think if I hit a bump, or get out of the saddle, I may "make it rain" with everything. 

Are there tricks to stuffing things in the pockets? Or are there any non-slip-type bags I can put things into?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Team Sarcasm said:


> I do have a saddle bag but the squeaking of it moving side to side drives me nuts. Every time I stuff it into my jersey pockets, even on my tight fitting jerseys, things sliding around and makes me think if I hit a bump, or get out of the saddle, I may "make it rain" with everything.
> 
> Are there tricks to stuffing things in the pockets? Or are there any non-slip-type bags I can put things into?


There are plenty of bags with secure mounts and compression straps that don't audibly move around. Just look around at a bike store. If the are loose things rattling around in the bag, the compression strap deals with that, and you can wrap stuff in a small rag (handy to have, anyway) to quiet it even more.

I've never had anything jump out of a jersey pocket. If it's a small and slippery object (e.g., cell phone), put it something less slippery (like an old sock, or a rag or handkerchief).


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like your jersey might not be as tight fitting as you think or your saddle bag contents are too heavy to be comfortable in the pockets.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

> I do have a saddle bag but the squeaking of it moving side to side drives me nuts. Every time I stuff it into my jersey pockets


Are you stuffing your saddle bag into your pockets? Or just the contents?

Get a new bag. No reason it should be moving around. Even cheap ones have straps to prevent this.


I've never had anything jump out of my pockets. And I've never put anything into a special package. Just drop it in and go. (I generally don't put anything in my pockets that's so large that it protrudes above the top)


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I put all my ride essentials in a gallon zip-loc bag and fold it all up into a nice, tidy bundle and slip it into a pocket.

no rattles, no need for a saddle bag, and easy to see the contents.

cheap, too...


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

tlg said:


> Are you stuffing your saddle bag into your pockets? Or just the contents?
> 
> Get a new bag. No reason it should be moving around. Even cheap ones have straps to prevent this.
> 
> ...


Haha no just the contents, which are a spare tube & levers, small multitool, patch kit, a few leather strips and phone, maybe one other small thing thats slipping my mind. My saddle bag does have an under seat and a seat post attachment and thinking about it its probably my phone that makes it swing around.

Nothing ever protrudes out, but Ill give the sock a go though, that's a good idea. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I have the Topeak saddle bag and I make sure it is secured to the saddle. Has 2 straps to attach to the saddle rails, and I try to tighten it as much a possible.

True, it does not look that good with the 'face' of the saddle slightly upward facing, but at least it does not swing around that much that it makes a noise.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Team Sarcasm said:


> I do have a saddle bag but the squeaking of it moving side to side drives me nuts. Every time I stuff it into my jersey pockets, even on my tight fitting jerseys, things sliding around and makes me think if I hit a bump, or get out of the saddle, I may "make it rain" with everything.
> 
> Are there tricks to stuffing things in the pockets? Or are there any non-slip-type bags I can put things into?


Since I'm old and can no longer see anything up close without reading glasses, I carry them with me on rides. They are in a long tube that is smooth plastic and I have had that work up and out of my jersey pocket. Other than that, I have NEVER had anything work its way out. But as others have said there is no reason to have a noisy, shifty seat bag.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

My iPhone (and a couple of other bits & pieces) is in a small Polarfleece zip-cord pouch that fits nicely in a jersey pocket. The fleece grips the pocket well. I guess I found the pouch at an outdoors store.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Sounds like your jersey might not be as tight fitting as you think or your saddle bag contents are too heavy to be comfortable in the pockets.


Agreed, there is tight and there is tight. If it is second skin tight, things won't be bouncing around, if it is casual (USA) tight things will be bouncing around.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Another one here who's never had anything come out of a jersey pocket. Wait—not entirely true: the bottom seam gave way on one of my old woolen jerseys ("St. Raphael") and allowed my car keys to fall into the rear wheel. Lots of noise, which was a good thing.


----------



## humble (Nov 23, 2007)

zip lock bag secured to the edge of pocket with medium binder clip will assure you objects will not fall from your pocket, otherwise shop around for a new bag.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

In my saddle bag I have 1 tube, 2 tire levers and a mini-pump. It is small bag and there is no rattling around. 

In my jersey I will put some food and an extra water bottle. The food stays under the top elastic on the jersey and never comes out and water bottle holds fine. I keep my phone on arm band like a runner would use. That protects it from sweat.


----------



## modernworld (Jul 1, 2013)

I drop my iPhone, garage opener, and whatever grub I have into a zip-loc and put that in my right jersey pocket. Spare tube goes in the left one for balance.

In my case all my jersey's pockets (Capo, Pearl Izumi, Santa Cruz, and some other no-names) are really long - I can't imagine something falling out. What jersey are you using?


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Sounds like your jersey might not be as tight fitting as you think or your saddle bag contents are too heavy to be comfortable in the pockets.





mikerp said:


> Agreed, there is tight and there is tight. If it is second skin tight, things won't be bouncing around, if it is casual (USA) tight things will be bouncing around.



Actually I am starting to think this. My torso is pretty long, and even though my jerseys "fit" they may not fit exactly right as in being to hoochie mama or fitting the length but to big for my width. Looks like im going to have to have my gf take me jersey shopping


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

Team Sarcasm said:


> I do have a saddle bag but the squeaking of it moving side to side drives me nuts. Every time I stuff it into my jersey pockets, even on my tight fitting jerseys, things sliding around and makes me think if I hit a bump, or get out of the saddle, I may "make it rain" with everything.
> 
> Are there tricks to stuffing things in the pockets? Or are there any non-slip-type bags I can put things into?


I use a sticky-pod.

Sticky-Pod | THE utility pack for cyclists


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

I've lost a mini pump that I held in my jersey pocket once but it was cause I endo'ed (quite gracyfully) and jumped forward catching my bike on my shoulder. 

Didn't even realize it was missing until I already got home after picking up lezyne sack or whatever that also fell out.

So unless you find yourself upside down alot, and have lots of little loose objects, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ive had numerous crashes (mostly mtb) but Ive never had anything ever come out of my jersey pockets.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

I haven't used a 2nd water bottle for some time... and have considered putting the spare bottle into tube and tools carrier duty. But I also like the idea of the Sticky-Pod .



Jett said:


> Sticky-Pod | THE utility pack for cyclists


Interestingly my saddle bag has never made any noise what-so-ever.... until this mornings ride.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

It's nearly impossible (I say "nearly" but really think it's absolutely) for anything to "fall out" of a jersey pocket during normal cycling and associated activities.

Yes, they might fall out as you pull the jersey over your head when you're taking it off, but even then, most everything stays in.

It's not something to spend one second worrying about.

Regarding the saddle bag that is moving around and making noise - it might mean it's way too big. My saddle bag fits one lightweight tube rolled tight, two tire levers, one patch kit, one multi tool and a $20 bill. It's packed tight, and hard to zip up. It doesn't rattle! Also the strap cinches tight so there's little or no movement. YOu might need a smaller saddle bag.


----------



## desertbiker92211 (Aug 18, 2013)

*bike bag*

I use a very small bag that attaches under saddle and I pack it tight but well so nothing moves. I put the allen wrench set on top, chemical tire inflator under it, and everything else underneath. I also have an extra tube which also serves to make everything nice and tight. my jersey is not super tight but just enough; I carry another tube in center pocket along with my smart phone for music, strava, in side pockets I carry sunglasses, snacks along with id and credit card for emergencies. in winter and when riding out of town I also carry a hydration bag but without the water container, that's where I carry a sweater, jacket and anything else I might need or want


----------



## scottR3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Jett said:


> I use a sticky-pod.
> 
> Sticky-Pod | THE utility pack for cyclists


Me too! Switched over to this from a under saddle bag and will never go back!


----------

